# Camillus Folder kit



## Texasstate (May 19, 2021)

Picked up this kit at woodcraft.
Pretty easy build 

Honduran rosewood burl

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2021)

Decadent wood! Looks like a really practical size knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 6, 2021)

Gorgeous - and a bonus with all the "stars"


----------

